# Southwest tandem weekend, New Years?



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone is interested in a southwest tandem weekend over New Years this year. I'm always seeing the tandem rides back east, not sure if there are even many couples out this way?

Thinking one or two of the following...


Sedona (weather looks OK, never ridden there)
Flagstaff (maybe too cold?)
Tucson (warm but how are the trails?
Phoenix (warm, fairly tight, technical trails)
St. George (maybe too cold/wet?)
Seems that AZ might have the best weather. We could host something in southern California but AZ might be a more central location for most folks.

Jeff & Katie
Running Springs, CA


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Alex Nutt says he sends lots of tandems this way, but I know of only one other SoCal tandem team besides myself and my wife (and based on other people's expressions, we'd seem to be it). You being in Running Springs increases my SoCal tandem count by 50%!

Never ridden in AZ. Heck, aside from some NorCal and Bend trips, we've never really ridden outside of the Santa Monica Mountains.


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

What kind of riding are you looking to do. I'm in Phoenix and have a custom Ventana FS Mountain tandem that is ridden on South Mountain a lot. Just depends on what your looking to ride.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

you forgot Prescott AZ....but it may be a tad cold up here as well.
suppose to be in the high 60's today though


----------



## humbtrfly (May 21, 2008)

there are a lot of trails in Phoenix with a wide variety of types of trails from the McDowell's to the SanTans to South Mountain. the chances of having decent weather would be better in Phoenix as well. i would be game but i am just the stoker, don't know about my captain. . . . Billy?


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

humbtrfly said:


> there are a lot of trails in Phoenix with a wide variety of types of trails from the McDowell's to the SanTans to South Mountain. the chances of having decent weather would be better in Phoenix as well. i would be game but i am just the stoker, don't know about my captain. . . . Billy?


yes....but only if you do the peddling


----------



## humbtrfly (May 21, 2008)

befoot said:


> yes....but only if you do the peddling


you always make me do all the peddling! :skep:


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

Okayfine... we are staying in Simi Valley right now. Would love to hook up with another tandem team in the area. You aren't the only ones - we are  Drop me a line at tsetsaf at hotmail dot com.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

OP - Would love to do a tandem rally on the West Coast. January is a great month just set it up 1 year out. May be worth it to talk to Alex and maybe comp him a trip to get a view at his West coast client list.


----------



## J&L (Oct 20, 2010)

My wife and I have only recently taken up tandem mountain biking and live in the San Jose area. We have only just begun to explore the trails around here, and I'm sure if we head east a bit to the Sierras there are many more options. For us the winter holidays are typically booked with other activities, but would be interested in something later in the year.


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

J&L, lots of stuff around you, especially over the hill into Santa Cruz area. Henry Coe State Park, east of Morgan Hill, also has a lot of tandemable stuff. We've also spent some time in the Point Reyes area - not much technical there, but great scenery. And up in the Sierra foothills you have places like Downieville, Yuba River Trail, and Pioneer Trail.


----------



## J&L (Oct 20, 2010)

I come to this sport after years of backpacking, and am looking to this to supplement my outdoor needs. So I think scenery is at least half the ride. After working hard to get to the top of the hill, nothing better than a view while you catch your breath. Last month after the rains, excellent visibility; we explored Russian Ridge, Fremont Older and Wilder. Hopefully this spring we will be able to do some day trips or overnights to the Sierras, but there is still so much around us to explore.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm likely working the 31st and Jan 1, but am off Sunday if it looks like folks are riding in Phoenix I'm sure Joyce and I would like to join in, or host a ride.

We ride our ECDM on South Mtnn, Hawes & Wildhorse, McDowell Mtn park, and Pima and Dynamite. Lots of good riding. Quite possibly cold in Sedona and Prescott. Flag likely very cold! They've gotten a bunch of snow on the mountain there lately.

Here's a picture from a McDowell ride....


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Sounds like a cool idea. Wishing you success with this event.

We're in OC, btw. If my stoker was in the US, we'd have been game.

I just got back from Phoenix; gotta back up reamer on the quantity of sweet options.

Some epic tandem-friendly possibilities in the Santa Ana mountains. In winter the desert is often colder than the SAa. FWIW.

Cheers...


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmmm... and I've yet to take the tandem up to the Black Canyon Trail....


----------



## humbtrfly (May 21, 2008)

reamer41 said:


> I'm likely working the 31st and Jan 1, but am off Sunday if it looks like folks are riding in Phoenix I'm sure Joyce and I would like to join in, or host a ride.
> 
> We ride our ECDM on South Mtnn, Hawes & Wildhorse, McDowell Mtn park, and Pima and Dynamite. Lots of good riding. Quite possibly cold in Sedona and Prescott. Flag likely very cold! They've gotten a bunch of snow on the mountain there lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## humbtrfly (May 21, 2008)

reamer41 said:


> Hmmm... and I've yet to take the tandem up to the Black Canyon Trail....


we have taken the tandem out on BCT. it was very fun! although i bailed on the first exposure and then got back on and i even knew it was there! some of the turns were a bit tight but still doable.


----------



## reamer41 (Mar 26, 2007)

humbtrfly said:


> we have taken the tandem out on BCT. it was very fun! although i bailed on the first exposure and then got back on and i even knew it was there! some of the turns were a bit tight but still doable.


I've ridden there solo and much of it seems good for the tandem. It seems like more than the hour drive that it is from Tempe...


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

My wife and are also new to the Tandem world. We have been borrowing a FST and are having one built up as we speak. Should be ready within a week.Can't wait to meet up with some other teams. We are in North OC Cal


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Teamburney said:


> My wife and are also new to the Tandem world. We have been borrowing a FST and are having one built up as we speak. Should be ready within a week.Can't wait to meet up with some other teams. We are in North OC Cal


Is that north Orange County, CA? I'm also there (next to the Fullerton Loop). I'm hoping to get our first tandem built up within the next couple months.


----------



## Teamburney (Nov 21, 2010)

We are actually in Placentia...Just returned from a Chino ride....La Habra Cyclery is building it


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

Hopefully you finished before the rain started. I finished the loop about an hour before it started. 

Well hopefully we'll meet up come spring! 
I see a couple regular tandem riders out on the Loop. I generally don't care to ride Chino, but maybe it'll be ok on a tandem (it's not so fun on singles).


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Teamburney said:


> We are actually in Placenta...Just returned from a Chino ride....La Habra Cyclery is building it


just had to say Placenta is where I grew up...now in Prescott AZ.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

We are also in Fullerton and ride the Loop whenever we get the chance. If you see a red Ventana towing a trail-a-bike that's us. We have ridden with Okayfine in Sycamore canyon and had a great time. We mostly ride in the Orange county area, but did an early May trip to Arizona (Phoenix, Prescott, Sedona, & Flagstaff) and had a blast. Most tandem friendly trail become a challenge when we are towing our son. Its a family thing!


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

zibell said:


> We are also in Fullerton and ride the Loop whenever we get the chance. If you see a red Ventana towing a trail-a-bike that's us. We have ridden with Okayfine in Sycamore canyon and had a great time. We mostly ride in the Orange county area, but did an early May trip to Arizona (Phoenix, Prescott, Sedona, & Flagstaff) and had a blast. Most tandem friendly trail become a challenge when we are towing our son. Its a family thing!


Is this Carbonman and Shuggamomma?
This is 2wheel-lee from the other board.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Yes and Yes.....I recieved an email from Okayfine and had to check here to see what's up


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

zibell...sorry we missed you, what Prescott trails did you ride?
BTW a long time ago I lived on Union St. (one street south of the court house in Fullerton) say hi to the Loop for me


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

We rode the Lynx lake trail. We were out during the time that you were off the bike, otherwise we would have hit you up for a ride.


----------

